# Columbia Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol



## cqholt (Apr 22, 2018)

Just purchased a single owner Columbia Goodyear Hi-way Patrol, that needs restoration, but everything is original. 
What year is it?
Recommendations on how to best remove rust from the chrome pieces. It's not too far gone, just surface.
Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Look for a serial number then Google “what year is my Columbia”


----------



## cqholt (May 1, 2018)

Googling the model number didn't work


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2018)

cqholt said:


> Googling the model number didn't work




That’s not what I said to do.


----------

